# Huanyang Vfd 2.2kw And Bridgeport Mill



## Black70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello guys, first post here. I read a lot but never posted anything. I have a technical problem with this unit I just bought. I want to wire a Huanyang VFD to my Bridgeport mill. It's the 2.2kw model. It's suppose to take 240v 1 phase input to 3 phase. My mill has the 1hp motor and was originaly wired on 208volts 3 phase.  So I connected the wires like they say in the manual and also here on this site as well in a few posts. I connected the 2 legs of my 240v to terminal R and T. I then powered up to program PD005, 4,3, and 72  to 60hz according to the instructions. Motor was not connected yet and didn't press anything else. The inverter gets to the error code EoUS. This error code has to do with over voltage at stop, accel, constant speed or decel.   The picture shows the 3 input wires connected to terminals R,S,T but those were tried afterward while searching for an answer.  Just happened I took the picture when the 3 of them were connected. Searching on this site and the net I tried to program a bunch of other parameters and retry many times. I always come up to the same error code. I also tried the PD013 and #8 to reset everything back to default. The default comes at 50hz instead of 60hz for my motor. At this point I only wanted my spindle to turn so I left it at default and tried it as well. No change, comes back to same error code. Took multimeter and made sure I had 240v coming in and it's confirmed. Both legs have 120v so 240v total input. I do not know what to try next. I read that many guys use these Huanyang VFD but at this point i'm stuck. Tks

Pat


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 24, 2016)

Black70 said:


> The picture shows the 3 input wires connected to terminals R,S,T but those were tried afterward while searching for an answer.  Just happened I took the picture when the 3 of them were connected.


Um what 3 wires did you connect to the input if you only have single phase power?  is one the neural? if so, that's very bad. might have damaged the unit. 
Also, I have a Huanyang and several other VFDs I always connect the mains and the motor before powering on.


----------



## Black70 (Oct 24, 2016)

The first time I connected the wires it was the black and red. Each one has 120v. White is neutral here in Canada.   They were connected to the R and T terminals. Then powered up to change from default to 60hz. From the first power on the error code was always present. After I just tried a gazillion different ways I found in here and youtube and anywhere I could find info that made more sense than the instruction that came with the unit. Tks


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 24, 2016)

Contact the seller?


----------



## Black70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes, let's say that they only repeat what is written in the book.

This is what they sent me.

"Your power is 220v 1 phase input, so connect "R" and "T" (at the inverter) to the single phase power supply (actraully, connect "R" and "S" or "S" and "T" both are ok.)

Please do not connect "R" "S" "T" at the same time.

Then connect 

u---1

v---2

w---3

Please rewire it  and try again.

Thank you !

Jack

So I did it both ways just to make sure. Not even plugging the motor yet. It still came back with the same error code.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 24, 2016)

Black70 said:


> . Both legs have 120v so 240v total input.



  Did you actually connect the voltmeter between the two legs?   It should read 240.  (This maybe what you did but it wasn't clear in the description that you actually measured between the two hot legs.)


----------



## Black70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes sir, that's what i did when they were connected. Touching them together gave me 240v


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 24, 2016)

Black70 said:


> Not even plugging the motor yet. It still came back with the same error code.


Do you not have the motor fully connected?


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 24, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> Do you not have the motor fully connected?



:+1:

I would expected errors with no motor connected.

.


----------



## Black70 (Oct 25, 2016)

LOL, no the motor wasn't even connected and I had the error message for the voltage. So after playing with the different settings, i connected the motor to see if it would make a difference. Nope. Dang thing is probably defective. I'm going to try it with 115v input to see if it comes with the same error codes. One way or another, I just bought a Teco FM50-203C. According to many, they are easier and better than this Huanyang.


----------



## mksj (Oct 25, 2016)

If the motor is not connected, you should be able to power up the VFD without an error. Most VFDs these days can be programmed without the motor attached, but with the VFD powered up. In either case it should not damage the VFD, you will most likely get some form of error if try to run the VFD with no motor attached when running in a sensorless vector mode, but not a v/Hz mode. Most likely the VFD is bad if it power up with this type of error, I recall a few cases where the VFD was bad out of the box. I also had a recent encounter on a new lathe conversion with a WJ200 where it would go into an over current error when trying to start the motor. It ended up being a bad new motor, and worked just fine after the motor was replaced.

The Teco FM models are very simple, easy to install and reliable. They do not run sensorless vector and have limited functions, so they work well in simple installs and you do not need a wide operating envelope. So for older motors, mills, etc. they work just fine.


----------

